# Jungle of Weeds: please advise



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

Would you please let me know if you can identify any of these weeds? I tried to group like-weeds together with multiple examples. I greatly appreciate all of your input! TLF = my google for lawn questions.

FYI - asking as I'm getting ready to throw down pre-m!

All photos linked below live in this photo bank: https://photos.app.goo.gl/jgg7DmEH2F7h5PWJA

•	Weed #1 - new KBG battling weeds
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/XC6nFYNuSkE729fP6
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/J5jXsQs64uME2Nzp6 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/VAKxtqSmMk4dyRY88 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/qbG6HezFHJsdPcwq7

•	Weed #2
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/2Q6VV5Hu9sqF4E726 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/bhZDUx2d6jzA3W926

•	Weed #3
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/wZqYAa9CKdb1sFfC6 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/PkgyY5ADNFeU8Goy8 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/oiTuHQokQaKgD6Ds9

•	Weed #4 - are the bunches crabgrass?
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/TBC9fQZkexvEA4FLA 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/jxkeMPcYMXRdFbrA9 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/JqtKB67rHjbrkcno9 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/WEQc8NeGbrqm3bu3A

•	Weed #5
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/2sRWdiR7RqQoiFM26 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/grDwi5wfEYe1R3rLA 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/NoTmLjMmYYYvmv5v6 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/BtXTxT9iFipueXGT7 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/HzdTH7dvBznSU8LF6

•	Weed #6 - clover and..?
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDUYW2c15K5Uh5y86

•	Weed #7
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/VuvFX3SGSYd3xtma8 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/iKeW1DcYG9EfbHEP7 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/KCRpgkUGU4Eb39R27 
o	https://photos.app.goo.gl/9Vhvg9zUffzPHgX27


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What's the plan to address the existing weeds? Honestly, I see a lot of grassy weeds and then some general broadleaf weeds such as plantains, clover, etc.

@kzrcode


----------



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

I am not sure how to deal with or identify the grassy weeds (hence 50 pictures linked above). :?

I figure I should be putting down a pre-emergent, but feel like I'd be doing it blindly until I identify the items in the pictures. Primarily-


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are these pictures from 2020?


----------



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

g-man said:


> Are these pictures from 2020?


@g-man pictures are from August 2019.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is just a bit of everything. Do the prem and let's see what weeds you have right now.


----------



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

g-man said:


> There is just a bit of everything. Do the prem and let's see what weeds you have right now.


Put the prem down yesterday. Hasn't rained, yet. Do you think we can wait for mother nature? My weather-https://www.google.com/search?q=ame...0l4j69i60l2.1728j1j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Pics from yesterday-


----------

